# primo, anavar stack?



## stax (Feb 22, 2006)

265lbs 6', 410 bench press, i want to use this for a cutting cycle, any suggestions should i add anyting else and what supplements would be good with this. i want to be 250 with the fat trimmed. im going to lay off the creatine i think that is what is bloating my face and else where. im on my clomid therapy right now. just got off bulking cycle with test cyp, and deca durabolin. worked great. i will start the cutting cycle in about a month. any suggestions, i want to be smart about this cutting cycle, i actually want to see my abs this summer


----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)

How long was your last cycle...and how long have you been off????


----------



## stax (Feb 22, 2006)

my last test cyp injection was 2 mondays ago


----------



## stax (Feb 22, 2006)

im on pct right now another 2 weeks of clomid and one more of HCG


----------



## stax (Feb 22, 2006)

my primo is primobol 100 from BD and the anavar is also BD


----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)

stax said:
			
		

> my last test cyp injection was 2 mondays ago


 So you would start pct 12 days after your last shot of cyp, and run it for 4 weeks at least. That gives you about 6-8 more weeks off or more.


----------



## stax (Feb 22, 2006)

is that long enough to be off, and what doses of anavar and primobol would you suggest and how long, i have 200 tabs 10mg anavar and 4-10ml multi dose vials of primobol 100


----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)

stax said:
			
		

> is that long enough to be off, and what doses of anavar and primobol would you suggest and how long, i have 200 tabs 10mg anavar and 4-10ml multi dose vials of primobol 100


time on = time off...
I would run test Prop with anavar......you need some test or masteron for any cycle.


----------



## stax (Feb 22, 2006)

i have sustanon 250 and testovirion ( test e ) what do you think


----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)

stax said:
			
		

> i have sustanon 250 and testovirion ( test e ) what do you think


 I would run Test E at 375-500mg a week...anavar at 40mg or more ed.....


----------



## stax (Feb 22, 2006)

how long? what about the primobol? hope im not too anoying, ive only done bulking cycles.


----------



## GFR (Feb 22, 2006)

stax said:
			
		

> how long? what about the primobol? hope im not too anoying, ive only done bulking cycles.


 Cuting or bulking is all diet.....but steroids help. I would avoid any that cause water retention...like deca, d-bol, anadrol. Test prop is the best test to use but I have used test E and cyp for a cut cycle and it worked well. If you are going to use sust or test E for a cut I would shoot it 2x a week and do it for 8-10 weeks. If you use primo then I would do 200mg 2x a week of it. Anavar I would use 40-80mg ED....depending on what you have....so

1-8 anavar 40mg ed
1-8 Test E 375-500mg
1-8 primo 400mg
I would also add T-3 from AU guys...25/50/75x6 weeks.........50/25/12.5


----------



## stax (Feb 22, 2006)

i do have cytomel (t-3) and clen, Im going to try everything else you suggested i dont want to mess with my thyroid with the t-3. prior experience with clen and t-3 and i gained weight fast, they definatley didnt work as an appetite suppressant. im sure if i would have been more disciplined it would have cut me up but i want to eat everything while on clen and t-3, metabolizim went through the roof


----------



## brogers (Feb 22, 2006)

Just make sure you have a good diet in order and you'll make good progress with your cycle.


----------

